# Trail sticker?



## MossyHorns

I spent $180 on 4 trail passes this year, which is fine as long as the grooming is kept up. 

I think the state should come up with a permit fee similar to the snowmobile trail pass to help cover the dredging costs for boats using the Great Lakes. Why should my tax dollars fund dredging for recreational boating, when I have to pay for trail grooming. Its only fair that they pay to play too.


----------

